# Newbies !!!



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

RV Terms

Found this during a google search. Good Info.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

kjdj said:


> RV Terms
> 
> Found this during a google search. Good Info.
> [snapback]80437[/snapback]​


That's great kjdj
That will help anyone that are totally new to camping









Don


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

kjdj said:


> RV Terms
> 
> Found this during a google search. Good Info.
> [snapback]80437[/snapback]​


GREAT INFO!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

kjdj said:


> RV Terms
> 
> Found this during a google search. Good Info.
> [snapback]80437[/snapback]​


It would be great if this stays active so the new guys can get the basics. Nice find!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now we don t have to answer questions







just send them there.....







thats the dark side forum

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought that everybody knew these already.









Nothing new there, except for the mispelled "castor", which is a bean. Proper spelling is caster.

Bill


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What's an RV?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> What's an RV?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't mention anything about conveyors - what's with that? Don't they come standard on all RVs?

just kidding ... great info, even for some of us who aren't new to camping but ARE new to RVs.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great info. Thanks

Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Albert Einstine was asked during an interview, "How do you remember all of this knowledge"? He replied I don't I just know where to look it up.

Think if he had access to the internet?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey where's DH & DW ............ is there another page??


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, they got the definitions of black and gray tanks backwards, or was that the label guy???


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Hey, they got the definitions of black and gray tanks backwards, or was that the label guy???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Thor


----------

